
The Death of an Adjunct - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/04/adjunct-professors-higher-education-thea-hunter/586168/
======
jseliger
I observe that universities treat adjuncts as they do because they can:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2016/02/25/universities-treat-
adjunc...](https://jakeseliger.com/2016/02/25/universities-treat-adjuncts-
like-they-do-because-they-can/) and the smartest thing would-be academics can
do is choose another career. The way is barred.

